# DW745 or DW7480?



## LockTalk

I have both saws one for personal one for my company, the 7480 has fence storage and spots for all the safety stuff which is good when I'm at an industrial site with visits from the ministry of labour. It is a little heavier however it is easier to carry with the handles and offers greater rip capacity. If price isn't an option then go for the 7480 but when I bought mine personally cost was an issue and I'm still more then happy about the 745


----------



## David7586

LockTalk said:


> I have both saws one for personal one for my company, the 7480 has fence storage and spots for all the safety stuff which is good when I'm at an industrial site with visits from the ministry of labour. It is a little heavier however it is easier to carry with the handles and offers greater rip capacity. If price isn't an option then go for the 7480 but when I bought mine personally cost was an issue and I'm still more then happy about the 745



I'm pretty sure you're talking about the 7490 version of the saw. I have the 7480 and it's the successor to the 745. Identical except for blade rpm and rip capacity. Please correct me if I'm wrong as I would love fence storage on mine...


----------



## LockTalk

David7586 said:


> I'm pretty sure you're talking about the 7490 version of the saw. I have the 7480 and it's the successor to the 745. Identical except for blade rpm and rip capacity. Please correct me if I'm wrong as I would love fence storage on mine...



Yes you are correct sorry for some reason I thought it was the 7480 my bad


----------



## TBFGhost

mgb said:


> Agreed. If I could only have one it would still be the table saw.



:thumbsup:


----------



## TimelessQuality

Picked up the 745 for 225 at the depot. 
I'm gonna try to make a spot to store the mitre under the table. Seems like a nice little saw


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tom M

Steve is this the new version with the larger rip capacity? Wondering if its cheap because of the data technology.

If its not does the new one now allow the use of a dado blade?


----------



## TimelessQuality

No dado capacity, but it has 20" rip

I'm sure it was built cheap for hd special , but I still have the bigger bosch too


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Metro M & L

You can run a dado on it, up to about half inch.


----------



## Randy Bush

Does either one have enclosed exhaust port for a vac? I would like a newer table saw for my trailer, I mount it permanet in the trailer, so I would like one with a enclosed vac port.


----------



## Tom M

Metro M & L said:


> You can run a dado on it, up to about half inch.


On the small new one?

Randy my older 745 is enclosed with the standard 2.5" exhaust port


----------



## TimelessQuality

The new 745 does.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Robinsonfam1

i just purchased the 745 as im becoming more mobile and less shop related. 
bought is at HD for $225. it does come with one of those cheap yellow rim DW blades. all of the guards etc are tool free which is super nice. its pretty much identical to the 7480 but scaled down and light. i am not sure if there is a stand available or not. i think i saw one on DW site but cant recall for sure.

20 1/4" rip capacity from the box. i was ripping down 4x8's and had no troubles. if i need to rip 24" i use circ saw. and straight edge(i need to make a track...)

the only thing id like to change is the dust shroud on right side of the blade is about 2-3" below table and lets a good bit of dust out of the right side/bottom. i have some acrylic and aluminum scrap laying around that i will try to get a tighter fit so a vac can work better.

yes i recommend it and enjoy it so far. for $225 the next closest $$ option is a ryobi, black n decker, craftsman, or likes but they dont even come close to quality....


----------



## darthdude

Robinsonfam1 said:


> i just purchased the 745 as im becoming more mobile and less shop related.
> bought is at HD for $225. it does come with one of those cheap yellow rim DW blades. all of the guards etc are tool free which is super nice. its pretty much identical to the 7480 but scaled down and light. i am not sure if there is a stand available or not. i think i saw one on DW site but cant recall for sure.
> 
> 20 1/4" rip capacity from the box. i was ripping down 4x8's and had no troubles. if i need to rip 24" i use circ saw. and straight edge(i need to make a track...)
> 
> the only thing id like to change is the dust shroud on right side of the blade is about 2-3" below table and lets a good bit of dust out of the right side/bottom. i have some acrylic and aluminum scrap laying around that i will try to get a tighter fit so a vac can work better.
> 
> yes i recommend it and enjoy it so far. for $225 the next closest $$ option is a ryobi, black n decker, craftsman, or likes but they dont even come close to quality....


Dewalt does make a basic folding metal stand for the 745, part number is DW7450, it's about $68 on amazon.:thumbup:


----------



## koa

Home Depot is closing out on the DW745. I just bought one yesterday for $150 so check your store to see if they have any. There were 4, new in boxes with plastic wrap up on a shelf above the other saws at my HD in Honolulu. No price reduction labels, had to ask price at CS desk which confirmed close out price in computer.


----------



## TimelessQuality

Thats a helluva good deal!


----------



## Robinsonfam1

yeah our HD is out of them now. lowes still selling them at $379.

thanks for the stand info!


----------



## koa

TimelessQuality said:


> Thats a helluva good deal!


Not only that, HD is also closing out on the Dewalt DWS782 12" sliding compound miter saws... $200.04! This is the one without the LED light and no light kit available, but otherwise identical (comes with a 32t blade instead of 60t) to the DWS780. I bought one of these also.


----------



## heavy_d

I would have way more tools if we got sales like this in Canada. Its like black friday here, they put stuff like 10% off and think we are dumb enough to buy it because of the black friday hype from the U.S.


----------



## john5mt

Does anyone know if the 7480 fits in the rosseau stand built for the 745?


----------



## john5mt

Figured out the answer to my own question


----------

